# Additional Cabinet fan placement



## nomad47 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi all,
Need your help again 
I recently bought a desktop and opted for a NZXT Guardian 921RB cabinet. The cabinet has 3 fans. One front bottom (intake), one side panel (intake) and one rear (exhaust) All these are 120 mm fans. There is a provision for a 120 or a 140 mm fan on the top of the cabinet. And as the space is open I was thinking of installing a fan there for some more cooling. Now my question is, will it be good if I change the rear one to intake and install a top 140 mm exhaust (basically 3 intake, 1 exhaust configuration) or should i keep the rest as stock and install a 140/120 mm as exhaust on top.
And yeah please suggest good fans within 1 k range.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 3, 2014)

Configuration for 2nd option is great i.e. installing on more 120/140mm fan at top for exhaust.. for fan get any ones of these if you can adjust your budget Corsair Sp120 Cooler - Corsair: Flipkart.com
or Corsair AF140 140mm Cooler - Corsair: Flipkart.com if you cannot adjust then get this one as your cabinet's lighting is blue Corsair Air Series 120mm Blue Led Cooler - Corsair: Flipkart.com


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 3, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Configuration for 2nd option is great i.e. installing on more 120/140mm fan at top for exhaust.. for fan get any ones of these if you can adjust your budget Corsair Sp120 Cooler - Corsair: Flipkart.com
> or Corsair AF140 140mm Cooler - Corsair: Flipkart.com if you cannot adjust then get this one as your cabinet's lighting is blue Corsair Air Series 120mm Blue Led Cooler - Corsair: Flipkart.com



If I install a 140mm fan will positive pressure be maintained inside? As rest are 120mm fans.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 3, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> If I install a 140mm fan will positive pressure be maintained inside? As rest are 120mm fans.


Yes.. and it doesn't matter if you care that ,then get a 120mm and save some money .


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 3, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Yes.. and it doesn't matter if you care that ,then get a 120mm and save some money .



I was thinking of 140mm one. Actually a little possitive pressure will ensure less amount of dust in the system.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 3, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> I was thinking of 140mm one. Actually a little possitive pressure will ensure less amount of dust in the system.


It doesn't work like that ! .. fans do not stop dust no matter what configuration you install them or what type of fan you use ! they will ensure airflow and air in India is dusty .. if you are thinking of getting another fan just for dust then skip it. Rather make your own dust filters. Harshil Sharma of our forum has given us idea of using stockings as dust filers which is great you can contact him,


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 3, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> It doesn't work like that ! .. fans do not stop dust no matter what configuration you install them or what type of fan you use ! they will ensure airflow and air in India is dusty .. if you are thinking of getting another fan just for dust then skip it. Rather make your own dust filters. Harshil Sharma of our forum has given us idea of using stockings as dust filers which is great you can contact him,




The cabinet came with three filters installed in the three fans. And one spare. 
I will contact harshil regarding the filters. 
Thanks


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 3, 2014)

Yeh ok


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 3, 2014)

I also found the following fan. The airflow is little less than the AF140 mm and power consumption marginally higher. Whats your opinion?
 Corsair Air Series 140mm Blue Led Cooler - Corsair: Flipkart.com


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 4, 2014)

Its OK and cheap. You can buy it.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 7, 2014)

Switch off the rear exhaust. Use only the front,side and top exhaust. Use a 140mm high cfm on the top,like a NZXT enthusiast 3 speed. Check the temps. Now use with rear exhauat and check the temps. Keep the configuration whichever is returning a lower temp. Rear as intake is a bad idea.


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 14, 2014)

Where can I get NZXT enthusiast? And was comparing CM xtra flow with Corsair AF 140mm. The CFM i high in the CM one. What's your opinion?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 14, 2014)

I have heard Xtra flows are really loud..check some reviews.


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ordered a blue led AF 140mm quiet edition fan from flipkart. Thanks for your suggestion guys


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 15, 2014)

Happy to help ! ... BTW do post pics of your RIG with those Windmills !... lol fans !


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 16, 2014)

NZXT Entusiast - Prime ABGB


----------

